# Sadly, I gained 100 pounds in the past year, help?



## mitch22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I kind of been living with anxiety and stuff for about 3 years now but just really found out about a year ago. Since then I've been seeing counsellors and taking anti-depressants and whatnot. Also I went from 180 to 280 pounds in this past year. I haven't been working as I'm just having a really tough time with all the mental issues and stuff so I'm trying to work on that before I go off to school or get a job. I'm 19 by the way.

Since I just stay at home all day and do absolutely nothing could someone help me figure out how to drop some weight and get healthy again? It's really hard to feel confident about myself when I'm close to 300 pounds.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Left (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to weigh 230 lbs and I am down to 165, I started out with just paying attention to what I ate and totally stopped drinking cola (pretty much only drink water). I also was walking for an hour + a day. Results are not overnight but if you stick to it I'm sure you will lose weight.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Left said:


> I used to weigh 230 lbs and I am down to 165, I started out with just paying attention to what I ate and totally stopped drinking cola (pretty much only drink water). I also was walking for an hour + a day. Results are not overnight but if you stick to it I'm sure you will lose weight.


Exactly.

I went from 160 to 132...I'm 5'4. I made small changes in the beginning like cutting out soda, food logging, smaller portions and walking...but it took a good while for me to adjust and the weight took some time to come off.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to weigh 240 and I'm 185 now. I found it difficult to lose weight when on paxil BUT you have to start exercising, eating for nutritional needs instead of emotional needs and accept without judgment your need to address your emotional tendencies. You can do it!


----------

